# dashboard removal on a 93 maxima



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

does anyone know how to remove the dashboard on a 89-93 Maxima?

anyone got pics?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

please go Here for the main thread. thanks


----------

